# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Κρίσεις πανικού και χρήση κάνναβης

## mia_akurh

Χελοου, ειμαι μια 17χρονη κοπελα και αυτό είναι το πρώτο 'άρθρο' που γράφω και σίγουρα όχι το τελευταίο..ναι έχω αρκετά προβλήματα..
Λοιποοον θα αρχίσω με το πρόβλημα το οποίο με βασανίζει περισσότερο και αυτό είναι οι κρίσεις πανικού που παθαίνω σχεδόν καθημερινά, μερικες φορες όχι μονο μια φορά την ημέρα, την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Όλα ξεκίνησαν μια συνηθισμένη για εμενα ημέρα, Πέμπτη συγκεκριμένα. Θα αναφερω ότι δεν ειχα φαει φυσιολογικες μεριδες φαγητου εδω και δυο τρεις μερες..Είχαμε βγει με τους φίλους μου και από ότι καταλάβατε και από τον τίτλο αραζαμε και πίναμε χόρτο. Συνολικά είχαμε πιει 6 τσιγάρα κάτι το οποίο δεν ήταν υπερβολικό για εμενα. (Γενικώς εκανα περιστασιακή χρήση κάνναβης όχι καθημερινή -το παρα πολυ 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα-όμως την τελευταία εβδομάδα πριν συμβεί το περιστατικό που θα σας εξηγήσω σε λίγο έπινα σχεδόν καθημερινά). Πέρασε η ώρα λοιπόν και πήγαμε σπίτια μας. Όση ώρα ήμουν στον δρόμο και περπαταγα για να πάω σπίτι ένιωθα ένα ασυνήθιστο και άσχημο μπετωμα. Ξαφνικά άρχισα να ψιλοζαλιζομαι και να νιώθω ότι θα πέσω κάτω. Φτάνω λοιπόν στην πόρτα της πολυκατοικίας μου και έτσι όπως πάω να την ξεκλειδώσω μουδιαζω ολόκληρη και είμαι έτοιμη να λιποθυμισω. Έτσι απο τον φόβο μου τρέχω γρήγορα σπίτι μου, το οποιο ηταν στον πρωτο οροφο, ανοίγω με τα χίλια ζόρια την πορτα και κατευθύνομαι αμέσως προς το ψυγείο για να πιω λίγο νερό. Παίζει να κατέβασα και το μισο μπουκάλι. Πάω γρήγορα στο κρεβάτι μου και ξαπλώνω. Έτρεμα όλη την ώρα ειχα τρελη ταχυκαρδια και απο μυαλό μου περνούσαν πολλές περίεργες σκέψεις και εικόνες τις οποίες αυτή τη στιγμή δε θυμάμαι. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ γιατί μπορεί και να βαρεθείτε να διαβάζετε, είχα τρελαθεί τελείως και νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω.
Εν τέλει καταφέρνω και κοιμάμαι για τρεις ωριτσες με την βοήθεια πολλών κρυων ντουζ. Ξυπνάω μια χαρά ήρεμη όμως μετά από όχι πολλή ώρα με ξαναπιανει ολο αυτό το δυσάρεστο συναίσθημα η ζαλάδα και τα σχετικά. Μετά από πάνω από δώδεκα ώρες συνεχομενου τρεμουλου πανικού και ζαλαδας αποφασίζω να πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Μου κάνουν εξετάσεις αίματος και ούρων, ένα καρδιογράφημα και ακτινογραφία θώρακος και δεν μου βρίσκουν τίποτα.Όλα φυσιολογικά. Τρώω επιτέλους κάτι, πίνω αρκετό νερό και συνεχίζω την ημέρα μου. Δεν ένιωσα πότε καλά, με είχε κυριεψει απόλυτα εκείνο το συναίσθημα. 
Τις επόμενες ημέρες από εκεί που ειμαι μια χαρά αρχιζω να εμφανιζω ταχυκαρδία, δύσπνοια, μούδιασμα και ζαλάδα. Το έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και από ότι φαίνεται είναι κρίσεις πανικού..Θέλω πολύ να μάθω άμα κάποιος από εσάς έχει βρεθεί σε παρόμοια κατάσταση και αν ναι, πως το αντιμετώπισε..Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο;; 
Σήμερα μιλησα με έναν φίλο μου και ένιωσα πραγματικά πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## mia_akurh

Ξέχασα τελείως να αναφέρω το γεγονός ότι από τότε δεν έχω πιει παλι χασίσι, εκτος μονο από δύο τζούρες πριν 4-5 μέρες και έχω κόψει και το κάπνισμα

----------


## jock77

Καλημέρα κούκλα μου..
πρώτα απο όλα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε οτι η χρήση κάνναβης δεν είναι για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Άλλοι είναι πιο ανεκτικοί και άλλοι όχι.
Επίσης οι ποιότητες αλλάζουν πολύ και μπορεί για κάποιο καιρο να πίνεις μια ποιότητα που να μην σε επιρεάζει και μετά να αλλάξεις ποιότητα και να σου φέρει διάφορα συμπτώματα.
Κάποια απο αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι οτι μας πέφτει η πίεση.. Όταν λοιπόν μας πέφτει η πίεση ο οργανισμός μας δεν αντιδρά τόσο καλά, και με το δίκιο του, οπότε και εκεί επειδή δεν αισθανόμαστε πολύ καλά ο οργανισμός μας χτυπάει καμπανάκι.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε οτι η χρήση κάνναβις κρύβει και κάποιες παγίδες για την ψυχολογία μας.. πχ μην ξεχνάμε οτι είναι κάτι παράνομο οπότε πάντα υπάρχει ένα άγχος μην μας πιάσουν και καταλήξουμε στα κρατητήρια και με ποινικό μητρώο ή μην μας καταλάβουν οι γύρω μας επειδή ίσως μυρίζουμε ή έχουν κοκκινήσει τα μάτια μας.. και γενικά βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας σε μια αγχοτική κατάσταση που συμβάλει στο να πυροδοτήσει το άγχος και επομένος να φέρει και κρίσεις πανικού.
Οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι μια άμυνα του ορανισμού μας να μας προειδοποιήσει οτι πάσχει απο υπερβολικό άγχος και στρές. Οπότε και μας ζητάει στην ουσία να αλλάξουμε κάτι στις συνήθειες μας, στον τρόπο ή συνθήκες της ζωής μας. 
Είναι κρίμα απο τόσο νεαρή ηλικία να πρέπει να αντιμετοπίζεις τόσο πολύ άγχος.. είναι τα καλύτερα χρόνια της ζωής μας και πρέπει να τα περνάμε ευχάριστα και να κάνουμε πράγματα που μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε ευχάριστα, ήρεμοι και ευτυχισμένοι μακριά απο ζόρια και πιέσεις και στρές και να έχουμε το κεφαλάκι μας άδειο απο έννοιες και ανυσηχίες και ανασφάλειες.. 
Οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν ξεκινάνε απο κάτι συγκεκριμένο.. πχ την χρήση χασίς που μόλις κόψεις το χασίς θα σταματήσουν και οι κρίσεις πανικού. Οι κρίσεις πανικού είναι ένα δοχείο που γεμίζει, γεμίζει, γεμίζει απο διάφορες πιέσεις που βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας.. πχ την προσπάθειά μας στο σχολείο, κάποιες δύσκολες καταστάσεις στο σπίτι μας, μια μεγάλη στεναχώρια, μια κατάσταση ανασφάλειας που βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας όταν κάνουμε κάτι απαγορευμένο κτλ κτλ.. Συνήθως δηλαδή όταν παθαίνουμε την πρώτη κρίση πανικού ψάχνουμε να δούμε τι κάναμε πρόσφατα που μπορεί να το προκάλεσε αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι ένα μόνο πράγμα. Είναι πολλά και διάφορα που συσσορεύονται και έρχεται η στιγμή που αυτό το δοχείο γεμίζει τόσο πολύ που πρέπει κάπως να αδιάσει και να εκτονωθεί.. οπότε και αντιδρά ο οργανισμός μας έτσι σε αυτή την προσπάθεια να αποβάλει όλο αυτό το συσσωρευμένο άγχος.

----------

